# Mit HTML Excel-Datei erstellen



## Leyja (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo  

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier im richtigen Forum bin, da das ganze etwas "Themenübergreifend" ist. 

Ich möchte gerne auf einer Internetseite mithilfe eines HTML-Templates Excel-Dateien erstellen. 
Wenn ich im <head>-Tag folgendes angebe und dann im Body meine Tabellen definiere, klappt das auch wunderbar. 


```
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
 <x:ExcelWorkbook>
  <x:ExcelWorksheets>
   <x:ExcelWorksheet>
    <x:Name>Tabelle1</x:Name>
    <x:WorksheetOptions>
     <x:FitToPage/>
     <x:FitToPage/>
     <x:DefaultColWidth>10</x:DefaultColWidth>
     <x:Print>
      <x:FitHeight>17</x:FitHeight>
      <x:ValidPrinterInfo/>
      <x:PaperSizeIndex>9</x:PaperSizeIndex>
      <x:Scale>71</x:Scale>
      <x:HorizontalResolution>1200</x:HorizontalResolution>
      <x:VerticalResolution>1200</x:VerticalResolution>
     </x:Print>
     <x:Selected/>
     <x:FreezePanes/>
     <x:FrozenNoSplit/>
     <x:SplitHorizontal>4</x:SplitHorizontal>
     <x:TopRowBottomPane>4</x:TopRowBottomPane>
     <x:ActivePane>2</x:ActivePane>
     <x:Panes>
      <x:Pane>
       <x:Number>3</x:Number>
      </x:Pane>
      <x:Pane>
       <x:Number>2</x:Number>
       <x:ActiveRow>95</x:ActiveRow>
       <x:ActiveCol>3</x:ActiveCol>
      </x:Pane>
     </x:Panes>
     <x:ProtectContents>False</x:ProtectContents>
     <x:ProtectObjects>False</x:ProtectObjects>
     <x:ProtectScenarios>False</x:ProtectScenarios>
    </x:WorksheetOptions>
   </x:ExcelWorksheet>
  </x:ExcelWorksheets>
  <x:WindowHeight>12405</x:WindowHeight>
  <x:WindowWidth>15180</x:WindowWidth>
  <x:WindowTopX>480</x:WindowTopX>
  <x:WindowTopY>60</x:WindowTopY>
  <x:ProtectStructure>False</x:ProtectStructure>
  <x:ProtectWindows>False</x:ProtectWindows>
 </x:ExcelWorkbook>
 <x:ExcelName>
  <x:Name>Print_Titles</x:Name>
  <x:SheetIndex>1</x:SheetIndex>
  <x:Formula>=Tabelle1!$4:$4</x:Formula>
 </x:ExcelName>
</xml><![endif]-->
```

Jetzt würde ich ganz gerne aber zwei Worksheets am Ende rausbekommen. 
Mit einem weiteren Codeschnipsel: 

```
<x:ExcelWorksheet>
    <x:Name>Tabelle2</x:Name>
    <x:WorksheetOptions>
     <x:DefaultColWidth>10</x:DefaultColWidth>
     <x:ProtectContents>False</x:ProtectContents>
     <x:ProtectObjects>False</x:ProtectObjects>
     <x:ProtectScenarios>False</x:ProtectScenarios>
    </x:WorksheetOptions>
   </x:ExcelWorksheet>
```
gelingt es mir, zumindest ein zweites Tabellenblatt zu erzeugen und auch zu benennen. Leider weiß  ich nicht, wie ich nun dort Daten hinein bekomme. :/ 

Wäre super, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Ich habe bereits ewig im Internet gesucht und verschiedene Foreneinträge mit der gleichen Frage gefunden, leider immer ohne Antwort. 

Grüße,
Leyja


----------

